# Rennspiel gesucht.



## i.neT' (5. Februar 2012)

Hey,
Ich suche ein Rennspiel wo ich das Auto Tunen kann, Optisch und Leistung mäßig.
Wäre cool wenn es ähnlich wie Need For Speed Underground 2 oder so wäre.
Sollte eine gute Grafik haben


----------



## >ExX< (5. Februar 2012)

Als ich die erste Zeile gelesen habe dachte ich sofort an NFS U2, als Alternative kenne ich nicht viele.

Die die am  nächsten ran kommen sind wohl Most Wanted und Carbon, aber die kennst du ja höchstwahrscheinlich.

Edit: Zumindest von der Fahrphysik kann ich Flatout empfehlen, man kann die Autos auch Leistungsmäßig tunen, optisch leider nicht.
Aber die Minigames sind recht lustig, Flatout 2 ist auch ganz gut.
Aber Flatout 3 soll richtig mies sein, hab ich leider noch nciht gezockt.


----------



## mlbcharly (5. Februar 2012)

Und ich dachte sofort an NfS Shift 2. Ich finde dieses Spiel so "affenstark", da man sehr viele verschiedene Tuningmöglichkeiten nutzen kann, welche sich auf die Fahrphysik auswirken.
Außerdem ist die Grafik super.


----------



## >ExX< (5. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab auch Shift 2 und ich find das so "affenscheisse" 
Ist keine richtige Simulation, und auch kein Arcaderacer, vielleicht hab ich auch nur den falschen Geschmack für das Game.
Ausprobieren kannste das ja trotzdem mal.
Ich kann noch Forza 3 für XBOX 360 empfehlen, richtig geiles Rennspiel, allerdings Simulation.


----------



## PcGuru (13. Februar 2012)

Empfehle dir Race Injection ! Ist eig nur Race 07 aber mit fast allen addons und suuuper realistisch!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Februar 2012)

PcGuru schrieb:


> Empfehle dir Race Injection ! Ist eig nur Race 07 aber mit fast allen addons und suuuper realistisch!


TE:


> Wäre cool wenn es ähnlich wie Need For Speed Underground 2 oder so wäre.



Warum nicht Need for Speed World - Introduction ?
Hau' die Tuningpakete (Street/Race/Pro) in die Karre(n), tobe Dich beim optischen Tuning der Karre(n) aus, Bodykits, Felgen, Vinyls usw. Die Grafik ist nicht mehr up-to-date, mit jeweils 16x AF/AA sieht's recht ordentlich aus, und viel Spaß in der *WORLD*.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (13. Februar 2012)

Weil du Geld investieren musst um den anderen hinterher zu tunen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Februar 2012)

Da gibt's doch so'n Trick, wie man _viel_ Geld sparen kann und _viel_ mehr (kostenpflichtiges) Boost/Spielwährung für's Geld bekommt...  Ist ja schon fast im Rahmem des "Taschengeldparaphen".


----------



## Katamaranoid (13. Februar 2012)

Nfs Shift 2 ist ganz cool. Allerdings muss man wirklich viel Zeit investieren, damit die Fahrzeuge richtig Fahrbar sind und auch Spass machen. Wenn man allerdings erst mal das Spiel so modifiziert hat, macht das Fahren Spass und ist auch relativ realistisch. Es ist allerdings sehr frustrierend, bis es so weit ist


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Februar 2012)

NfS Shift 2 ist eine Katastrophe! Erst nach der "Behandlung" mit unzähligen Mods und dem "Community Patch" -> NoGripRacing :: NFS Shift 2 Downloads war's einigermaßen erträglich. Mit "Project C.A.R.S." hat sich ein Shift 3 eh' erledigt, ich meine, ein Glück.
Selber freue ich mich auf Assetto Corsa | Assetto Corsa racing simulator


----------



## Katamaranoid (13. Februar 2012)

Ich hab ja gesagt... erst nach Modifikation gehts... ^^


----------



## gangville (14. Februar 2012)

Juiced 2


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Februar 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Ich hab ja gesagt... erst nach Modifikation gehts... ^^


 Du meinst "Komplettumbau".


----------



## Mariozockt (18. April 2012)

Trackmania ?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. April 2012)

Der surreale Multiplayer-Lego-Baukasten. Nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## vanWEED (18. April 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Der surreale Multiplayer-Lego-Baukasten. Nicht jedermanns Sache.


 

aber wenn du mal drinnen bist kommst du nur schwer von los!!!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. April 2012)

vanWEED schrieb:


> aber wenn du mal drinnen bist kommst du nur schwer von los!!!


 ...weil man sich _total_ in einer Sackgasse zugebaut hat... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PDiri-9q5mk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

